# Coast Guard??



## bryguygti (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to posting on the forums, however I have been browsing them for a while. I have a few questions that I would like to ask your opinion on. I have just graduated school with a Bachelors in Criminology and Law, and am looking to start a FT job in LE. Being that this is a bad time to apply for jobs in MA, I am looking at the Coast Guard– possibly as an Officer to get some LE experience, then move back to the area and apply for jobs in MA. 

So my question to you guys is: Would I be better off doing the Coast Guard for a while and building my credentials or simply look for jobs out of state. I am not opposed to moving, I hear Houston TX has been hiring as well as FL and LAPD. Do you think I have a realistic chance in other depts without military experience and fresh out of school? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Jobs in MA are hard to come by, layoffs are everywhere. Right now not having status and being right out of school you will have a hard time landing a job in MA. I would recommed joining up and then coming back in a few years. You could try LAPD, I believe chief Bratton is looking to hire quite a few new officers. Again the military is probably the best way to go at this point. Goog Luck.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If you decide to join the Coast Guard, more power to you. My oldest stepson is in his first 4 months out of boot camp and he seems to like it. It would certainly make it easier for you to join a department in Mass once you get out; everyone here can verify that.

However, if you don't join, I can speak for LAPD and tell you that we're still hiring. We've currently slowed down from an academy class of about 75 every month to an academy class of about 75, ever other month.

If you have questions, feel free to PM me... Good luck


----------



## bryguygti (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah.. The more I've been looking into it the better the Coast Guard starts to sound. I'm just trying to debate whether to enlist or apply for OCS seeing that I have a degree. I'll be calling a recruiter today to find out more info.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Just remember, explore all options. * Don't be narrow minded*. There are other places in the USA where you can be a Cop (as you mentioned). I would 1) decide if you want to spend the next 32 years in this climate? 2) do you want to raise a family in MA? 3) do you bore easily? Maybe apply for a larger dept then. 4) pick an area of the country and then research depts in that area. Without a doubt, some depts are more squared away than others. Contact Officers from those agencies, maybe do a ride-a-long etc. It's a big decision and you want to get in young so you can retire at an early age etc. Good luck and remember there are many options in other states as well as here in MA.......


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

My all means try for the OCS !! becoming an officer is far better than the enlisted ranks.
The benefits are multivalued with higher pay more responsibility, Respect.
& an Officer and a Gentleman.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Bry,

One thing I can tell you, is that Officers in the Coast Guard are generalists, so you are not guaruntted a law enforcement/boarding team etc. billet, like you may be in other branches of the services.

That aside, a close friend of mine went through the Coast Guard Academy right out of high school, and tells me regularly what a wonderful job being a Coast Guard Officer is. 

If you're interested in Florida, take a look at the Florida Police Chief's Association website. You'll find several departments that are hiring there. The state people's first website is also a good source. FHP, FDOT, FWC and a few smaller agencies are hiring.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Coast Guard boarding officer, Veteran, shoe in for MEP. Just pass the entrance exam. We love Coast Guard.


----------



## bryguygti (Jan 12, 2007)

So I just talked to a recruiter on the phone.. set up a meeting for next week. He did tell me that they are not planning another OCS for at least 6 months.. possibly even longer. So I guess that rules that out for now


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Amen


----------

